# multi talents



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Just thought I would see if anyone had some ideas on where and what types of places to look for a new job.

I am tired of doing the same thing day in and day out and I would like something a little more versatile. What I would like to find is a place that could use multi-talents. Basically, I would like work somewhere that if they needed a computer system/network setup I could do it. If they needed a pile of rocks moved with a bobcat, I could do it. If they needed some construction related things done, I could do it. If they needed an engine fixed, I could do it. This is not an all inclusive list but is a general idea.

This is kind of the concept I am looking for. Does anyone have any ideas on where to even begin to look for something like this?


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

it sucks, but you have to choose which one you want to become an expert in... i have to do the same thing... i want to be an inventor... so i need to become SOME type of engineer


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Munchies said:


> it sucks, but you have to choose which one you want to become an expert in... i have to do the same thing... i want to be an inventor... so i need to become SOME type of engineer


Hindsight is always 20/20. I wish I never left the military sometimes, I had that situation once upon a time.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a career with a new situation everyday: police officer.
Become a cop. Taser and pepper spray people you don't like. Meet interesting people, and slam them to the ground.


----------

